# Ceramic coating



## razvanbosman

Hi guys, I want to explore quartz coating applications with a airbrush or a mini spray gun. My question is with what can we cleaning tools after applications?


----------



## Kimo

Why would you do that? Massive waste of product and effort trying to remove the over application 

Also a few views are nothing, expect a few hundred if you want a genuine answer


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Agree with Kimo.... most of the product will be wasted. You will have to deal with overspray and will also lose a lot of time masking up the surrounding areas. Remember you don't usually get a lot of product in a bottle to waste.

If you are adamant about giving it a go, I guess you would clean the spray gun just like any other old spray gun after applying a lacquer.... thinners, and lots of it straight after you're finished applying the product.


----------



## C9hpro

razvanbosman said:


> Hi guys, I want to explore quartz coating applications with a airbrush or a mini spray gun. My question is with what can we cleaning tools after applications?





razvanbosman said:


> Hi guys, I want to explore quartz coating applications with a airbrush or a mini spray gun. My question is with what can we cleaning tools after applications?


If you are going to spray also well done for wanting to do it the correct way for the best result 
I am assuming you have perfected the paint and have a dust free environment with sufficient extraction, wear spray mask and goggles gloves when using ceramic coatings
1 panel wipe the car down tape off the rubbers,glass depending on product instructions 
2 apply a base coat of ceramic coating by wipe method is ok 
3 use Shortwave inferred lamp to cure the coating
4 you are ready to spray 
5 spraying , you can use an high quality air brush or spray gun , making sure it's an even coat with no runs ( may look hazy don't worry it will go clear)
6 use inferred curing lamp until cured
7 garage for 24-48 hours temp 24 
8 enjoy your perfect car (do not wash for 2 weeks )
Cleaning the gun I use thinners and spray it out , wipe down repeat

Hope this is helpful to you and wish you good luck

If anyone has another method please let me know or if I've missed anything it's been a long day


----------

